# Anyone an Orchid Postcard Collector?



## Ray (Mar 3, 2022)

A former coworker was recently clearing out his late mother's stuff, and ran across a postcard of Lc. Twinheart _(incorrectly printed as Twin Heart)_ that was distributed by Neill Greenhouses of Cleveland OH in the 1970's. Being an orchid, he immediately thought of me and sent it on.

His letter included "Back in the 1960's my parents had a small (24' x 40') greenhouse in Columbia Station Ohio where my mother grew wholesale snapdragons for retail florists in the area. She probably kept an orchid or two in there just for fun. And that's probably where she picked up that card."

It is in excellent condition, with no writing on it. I have no desire to keep it, but I don't want to just dump it either, so if anyone knows a serious collector who might like it, let me know.


----------

